# Fractal Design Define R4 Airflow optimieren



## Chuck89 (30. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich bin im Besitz eines Fractal Design Define R4 und überlege mir momentan den Airflow etwas zu optimieren.

Aktuell:

Vorne (rein) - 1x Silent Wings 2 140mm - ca. 500rpm ( last max. 630rpm)
Hinten (Raus) - 1x Silent Wings 2 120mm - ca. 700rpm ( last max. 1000rpm)

Die beiden Lüfter hängen am Sys_Fan2 bzw. Sys_Fan3 meines Mainboards und werden je nach Auslastung des PCs minimal gesteuert den o.g. Angaben zufolge.

Das "Problem" ist eigentlich nur, dass meine MSI GTX 770 bei den Raumtemperaturen von knapp 28°C bei voller Auslastung (Thief, Watch_Dogs) selbst mit meiner angepassten Lüfterkurve locker die 80°C knackt. Bei BF4 z.B. ist die Karte nie zu 100% ausgelastet und somit sind dort auch die Temps niedriger.

Als ich die Karte Anfang Juni gekauft hatte fielen mir bereits die relativ hohen Temps auf, welche mit der automatischen Lüfterkurve bei maximalen 81°C lagen. Daher optimierte ich die Lüfterkurve mit dem MSI Afterburner und konnte die Temps so auf maximal 79°C festsetzen. Der Kühlkörper sitzt natürlich fest und die Lüfter selber drehen einwandfrei.

Die 80°C +/- der MSI GTX 770 sind ja nicht total ungewöhnlich (siehe hier: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_770_TF_Gaming/30.html) - möglicherweise würde neue WLP da natürlich helfen, aber auf die Bastelei habe ich momentan ehrlich gesagt keine Lust. Die Karte hat auch eine recht hohe ASIC Quality von 86%, da hatte ich mal gelesen, dass dies höhere Temps bedeuten kann. Dazu kommt dann auch noch ein etwas suboptimaler Airflow und die 80°C + wären "normal".

Der Xeon wird bei voller Auslastung maximal 58°C warm ( nur der heißeste Kern, die anderen 3 Kerne liegen meist 2-4°C darunter).

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man den Airflow verbessern kann ohne mehr Lautstärke in Kauf zu nehmen um so die Temps etwas zu bändigen.

Das Gehäuse von innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, dass das Kabelmanagement einigermaßen i.O. ist. Der obere HDD-Käfig wurde ausgebaut.

Wie würdet Ihr folgende Überlegung beurteilen?

Vorne: rein
- 2x Silent Wings 2 140mm ( der Untere fest mit 5V ( 450rpm), der Obere vom MoBo geregelt -> 500rpm bis max. 630rpm)

Hinten: raus
- 1x Silent Wings 2 140mm ( vom Mainboard geregelt -> mind. 600rpm)

Deckel ( bei Bedarf?): raus
- 1x Silent Wings 2 140mm ( fest mit 5V, also ca. 450rpm)

Ist es sinnvoll den aktuellen 120mm hinten gegen einen 140mm zu tauschen? Bzw. würde ein weiterer 140mm vorne ausreichen oder wäre in jedem Fall der 2. rausblasende Lüfter im Deckel angebracht?

Wenn durch diese Maßnahme die Temps der Graka/CPU um 2-3 °C sinken würden, wäre ich bereits total glücklich.


----------



## Nataraya (30. Juli 2014)

Das kann man leider nicht pauschal beantworten....ich würde dir jedoch erstmal zu dem Deckellüfter raten,das brint imo am Meisten......falls immer noch nicht genug, dann evtl vorne einen 2ten Lüfter....und ob der 140er hinten mehr bringt als der 120er außer niedrigere Umdrehungen/min und weniger Lautstärke...evtl. nicht genug Sog.....ansonsten ausprobieren


----------



## v3nom (30. Juli 2014)

Ich kühle mein R4 mit der Belüftung "Überdruck". 2x vorne rein, 1x unten vorne rein und 1x hinten raus. Meine GTX670 und der übertacktet 3770k werden dabei nicht sonderlich warm. Lüfter sind alles 140er Enermax Cluster die im Idle mit 600rpm und unter Last dann auf 800rpm gehen (alle gleich geregelt).

Ich denke gerade unter Last kannst du den/die vorderen Lüfter auch über 600rpm bringen, da mit Sicherheit deine Grafikkarte lauter ist als diese Lüfter.


----------



## buggs001 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habe zwar ein anderes Gehäuse, hatte jedoch ähnliche Überlegungen und dann folgendes gemacht:

Den Lüfter "hinten raus" habe ich durch einen 140er mit PWM-Anschluß ersetzt.
Diesen habe ich per Y-Adapter mit an den CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen.

Das Ergebnis: Gibt der CPU-Lüfter gas, dann fährt der Gehäuselüfter auch mit in die Höhe.
Das funktioniert auch ganz gut wenn die Graka wärmer wird.
Denn wird die Graka wärmer, schaufelt diese mehr heiße Luft in Richtung CPU --> CPU wird heißer daher regelt der CPU-Lüfter rauf und der Gehäuselüfter ebenso.

Vorne ins Gehäuse rein, habe ich meine originalen 2x120er jedoch auf langsamerer Geschwindigkeit laufen.

Funktionierte eigentlich ganz gut bis ich meinen 3770K und die 780 übertaktet habe. 

Dann habe ich hinten/oben einen 2. 140er Lüfter ins Gehäuse eingebaut und ebenfalls mittels Y-Adapter an den CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen.
D.h. vom Mainboard werden jetzt schon 3 "CPU-Lüfter" parallel angesteuert. Funktioniert bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## hollymollyman (30. Juli 2014)

Hi!
Das wären meine Tipps:

- Festplattenkäfig entfernen, SSD woanders platzieren (die braucht nich wirklich nen Luftstrom)
- unteren Lüfter über eine Y-Weiche mitregeln lassen (mit seperater Spannungversorgung übers Netzteil)
- deine Lüfterdrehzahl leicht erhöhen (meine laufen zwischen 600-700 rpm, absolut silent) - siehe - hier sysProfile: ID: 182769 - hollymollyman
- Dämmung raus 
- am Boden noch nen Lüfter installieren der direkt auf die GraKa blässt

Viel Glück!

MfG


----------



## duke999 (30. Juli 2014)

Ohne mir jetzt alles durchgelesen zu haben.

Ich habe das selbe Gehäuse mit Sythe-Lüftersteuerung und eine hitzköpfige Graka. Ich habe mir einen Lüfter in die Seitenwand gebaut, welcher auf die Karte bläst. Bringt bei mir im Silentbetrieb (nahezu unhörbar) gute 3-5 Grad.


----------



## Peachi-san (30. Juli 2014)

Vlt solltest du dein Kabelmanagement doch nochmal überarbeiten, denn oft stören zuviele Kabel den Luftdurchlass im Gehäuse selber. 

Ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse und habe keine Temperaturschwierigkeiten. Ich habe allerdings auch eine andere Grafikkarte. Aber mal zum vergleich, habe ich ein Bild von meinem Kabelmanagement Angehängt.

Viel Erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xHaru (30. Juli 2014)

Kabelmanagement ist wichtig, am Besten die HDD ganz unten in den Käfig und den Rest der Halterungen raus.


----------



## dan954 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich würde

-oben noch einen Lüfter einbauen ggf. vorne noch einen zweiten
-SSD hinters Mainboard schrauben und den Käfig raus
-Grafikkarte ggf. undervolten wenn du so eine gute ASIC hast
-Lüfter am Boden ist mMn Unsinn die bringen meist gar nichts 

Habe ich in meinem Define R4 auch so und top Temperaturen


----------



## v3nom (31. Juli 2014)

Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel wie sich mehr Lüfter auf die Kühlung auswirken:
Cooling with Five Fans | bit-tech.net


----------



## Chuck89 (31. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

Ich denke ich werde,

a) den unteren HDD-Käfig ausbauen und die SSD mit Klebeband an die Rückseite befestigen (Mainboardausbau muss nicht sein)
b) vorne unten einen 2. 140mm SW2 einbauen und beide SW2 vorne mit 5 bzw. 7 V laufen lassen (je nach dem)
c) den hinteren 120mm SW2 durch einen 140mm SW2 ersetzen und diesen erstmal weiterhin über das Mainboard regeln lassen (entsprechend dann 5 V im idle und 7 V unter last)
d) im Deckel hinten einen 140mm SW2 einbauen (auf 5 bzw. 7 V festsetzen)

Ich frage mich, ob es sinnvoll ist die Dämmung der vorderen Lüfteröffnung im Deckel zu entfernen oder eben nicht. Kann sich die Entfernung positiv auswirken oder zerstört man sich dadurch den Airflow?


----------



## buggs001 (31. Juli 2014)

Die 2. Lüfteröffnung im Deckel würde ich eher zu lassen.
Ich denke über diese Öffnung könnten sich die beiden oberen, rausblasenden GH-Lüfter womöglich eine warme Zuluft holen.
Wodurch der Flow durch das Gehäuse gestört würde und sozusagen ein "Luftkurzschluss" entsteht.

Aber probieren kostet ja nichts.
Mach mal einen Test und sieh dir die Temperaturen an.
Wenns nichts gebracht hat, dann eben mit Doppelklebeband wieder rauf damit.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (31. Juli 2014)

Ich besitze das Fractal Design Define XL r2. Also den großen Bruder, der vom Aufbau recht ähnlich ist.
Hab noch eine alternative Möglichkeit gefunden, den Festplattenkäfig einzubauen, sodass er im 90Grad gedreht den Airflow wenig stört. (Ob das auch beim kleinen R4 geht, weiß ich nicht)
Das sieht dann am Ende so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die rot umkreiste Schraube geht durch die Bohrung für den 120mm Lüfter im Boden. Auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen ist die andere Schraube, die ebenfalls durch die Bohrung für den 120mm Lüfter geht.
Auf der vorderen Seite waren schon passende Bohrungen vorhanden.
Gekühlt wird der ganze Tower von 4 BQ 140mm Lüfter die zwischen 700 und 1000upm machen, je nach Auslastung.(Habe die beiden vorderen eben getauscht, als ich den Thread entdeckt habe und der PC eh offen war.)
2 vorne rein, ein hinten und ein oben/hinten raus.
Von Temperaturproblemen keine Spur.


----------



## Chuck89 (31. Juli 2014)

Das müsste ich mir mal anschauen, ob ich den unteren Käfig auch drehen kann beim R4. Bevorzuge momentan jedoch den kompletten Ausbau - die eine SSD befestige ich einfach mit Klebeband. Das MoBo baue ich nicht extra aus.

Dann 3x den 140mm SW2 entsprechend einbauen und dann mal schauen, wie ich die laufen lasse (MoBo Regelung den Hinteren, Rest wohl 7 V). Ich gehe davon aus, dass man dadurch eine spürbare Verbesserung erkennen kann.

Momentan wird der heißeste Kern des Xeon bei Prime95 selbst nach 1h maximal 58°C warm (pendelt zwischen 55 und 58) - den GentleTyphoon am Mugen 4 hört man trotzdem kaum^^. In anspruchsvollen Games wie Watch_Dogs heizt die Graka ziemlich ein und erhöht die Innentemp des Gehäuses relativ stark - das scheinen die 2 SW2 momentan wohl einfach nicht zu schaffen.

Vor allem hoffe ich, dass die Graka etwas kühler wird und bei Watch_Dogs z.B. die 80°C möglichst nicht erreicht.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (31. Juli 2014)

Da du ja nur eine SSD hast, ist dass natürlich perfekt, wenn du den Käfig einfach ausbaust.
Ich denke, gerade wenn du vorne den unteren Lüfter einbaust sollte sich was tun. Aktuell zieht ja der Luftstrom eher über die Karte hinweg.
Dann viel Erfolg beim Umbau. Geh ich auch von aus, dass sich was verbessert bei dir.


----------



## xHaru (1. August 2014)

Chuck89 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!
> 
> Ich denke ich werde,
> 
> ...



Geht die SSD nicht auch hinters Mainboard? dann wird der Airflow nochmal einen Ticken besser.


----------



## dan954 (1. August 2014)

Ich glaube mit Rückseite meinte er hinters Mainboard nur halt mit Klebeband statt Schrauben


----------



## Heimomat (2. September 2014)

Hast du eine Verbesserung erreichen können was den Airflow und die Temps angeht?


----------



## Heimomat (6. September 2014)

Und wieder ein Thema ohne Ergebnis.


----------



## micsterni14 (6. September 2014)

Könnte fast mein Rechner sein^^



Sicher das der vorne ein SilentWing2 ist? Ich würde noch einen langsam drehenden in die hintere, obere Öffnung machen und evtl noch einen 2. Frontlüfter einbauen... Bin da gerade selbst schwer am Überlegen, da ich unbedingt Noctua ausprobieren will

Auch wenn es den TE nicht mehr interessiert, vllt hilft es ja Anderen


----------



## Heimomat (7. September 2014)

Ich habe 5 Noiseblocker PK2  verbaut die auf 5V laufen, meine Kiste ist unterm Schreibtisch nicht zu hören. 2 in der Front, 1 unten, 1 hinten und 1 hinten oben. Der über der CPU bringt ca 3-4 Grad.


----------



## Heimomat (11. September 2014)

so ich habe es mal ohne den unteren Käfig getestet und es war gerade mal 1°C besser, Fazit es lohnt nicht.


----------



## Sascha1971 (11. September 2014)

Ah schön, werde ich auch mal ausprobieren eure Vorschläge da grad dieses Gehäuse gekauft


----------



## Heimomat (11. September 2014)

kann sein das es bei höheren Drehzahlen mehr bringt aber bei mir war es eher nen Witz.


----------



## Sascha1971 (11. September 2014)

Hmm ok kommt wohl auch drauf an was man drinnen hat wo abwärme erzeugt oder?


----------



## micsterni14 (11. September 2014)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal, das Gehäuse ist auch nicht für superduper Temperaturen gedacht....


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt einfach mal, das Gehäuse ist auch nicht für superduper Temperaturen gedacht....


 Weil?
2x 140 vorne, 2x140 im Deckel, 1x140 hinten und im Boden wäre auch noch Platz.
Das ist ein sehr guter Bestückungsstandard.

Und bitte nicht die lächerliche Dämmung als Grund angeben, die hat bei so vielen Lüftern überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen.


----------



## micsterni14 (11. September 2014)

Ich habs ja selber und bin sehr zufrieden! 

Zbsp kommt durch die gedämmte Tür auch bei 2 FrontLüftern rel wenig Frischluft ins Gehäuse.

Aber dafür ist es eben konsequent leise, egal ob Laufwerk oder Lüfter als Geräuschquelle...

Die Möglichkeit überall 140er einzubauen finde ich sowieso großartig!

So hat man die Möglichkeit leise, langsam drehende Lüfter einzubauen und trotzdem einigermaßen Luft zu bewegen....

MfG


----------



## NuVirus (11. September 2014)

Ich habe das große R4 (Define XL R2) ich will mir http://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nf-a14-flx-140mm-a870798.html für die Front holen dass mehr Luft in das Gehäuse kommt, spricht irgendwas dagegen oder habt ihr Leistungsmäßig bessere Alternativen - sowohl auf Leistung als auch Lautstärke bezogen.
Die werden von meinem Asus Board siehe Sig. gesteuert.

Habe dazu noch 1 Be Quiet SW2 140mm 3-Pin und halt halt 3 Fractal Lüfter.


----------



## Heimomat (11. September 2014)

Luftmenge ist immer die gleiche egal ob Tür oder nicht nur die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist anders und schneller Luft ist kühler somit bringen Gehäuse ohne abgedeckter Front immer etwas bessere Werte. Mein Corsair 330R hatte 2-3°C bessere Werte aber war auch lauter. Werde den Lüfter vorne unten mal nach oben vorne versetzen somit mit Unterdruck arbeiten.

Edit: Bleib doch bei be quiet und dann evtl die be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed die sind auch nicht ganz so teuer.


----------



## NuVirus (11. September 2014)

Das Geld ist mir fast egal, da die Noctua Lüfter ewig halten und das Gehäuse auch lange bestehen soll.

Die Noctua haben auch bessere Leistung als die Be Quiet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> da die Noctua Lüfter ewig halten


Mit solche Aussagen habe würde ich vorsichtig sein. Sicherlich sind die Lager der Noctua mit einer der Besten, aber eine Prognose kann man nicht abgeben. Es gibt auch Fälle, da haben Leute seit 10 Jahren die selben Papst-Lüfter - klar, ein "Sonderfall". Aber wer sagt mir, dass diese Lüfter (ja die kann sich der TE mal ansehen. Die kann man auch bis ~200-300rpm runterregeln) nicht länger halten als die Noctua?


NuVirus schrieb:


> Die Noctua haben auch bessere Leistung als die Be Quiet.


 Sind dafür aber lauter.

@TE Ich empfehle dir diese hier. Gute Lager, gute Leistung & angemessener Preis mit viel Zubehör.


----------



## NuVirus (11. September 2014)

Klar Pech kann man immer haben, klar sind die Lüfter unter Last lauter - aber beim Zocken wird die Grafikkarte meistens das lauteste sein am wichtigsten ist mir Idle/leichte Last und da sind auch die Noctua leiser und mein cpu kühler ist auch ähnlich laut bzw lauter da er bis 1500 drehen kann.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

Die Noctua sind in jedem Szenario lauter als die be quiet!, welche aber geringfügig weniger Luft schaufeln. Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich nur auch die Eloops empfehlen als Gehäuselüfter. Die drücken mit Abstand am meisten Luft, auch wenn da eine Tür vor ihnen ist. Kenne das von meinem 750D.


----------



## maddin2306 (11. September 2014)

Habe das Define R4 PCGH neu und überlege auch gerade, mit welchen Lüftern ich die originalen ersetze. Finde ich bei 5 und 7V zu laut. Rechner steht unterm Schreibtisch.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 'EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm'. Frage mich auch, ob es sinnvoller ist die Gehäuselüfter über die Fractal-Lüftersteuerung zu regeln oder besser über das Mainboard mit ASUS Fan Xpert. Wahrscheinlich muss ich das einfach probieren...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

maddin2306 schrieb:


> Habe das Define R4 PCGH neu und überlege auch gerade, mit welchen Lüftern ich die originalen ersetze. Finde ich bei 5 und 7V zu laut. Rechner steht unterm Schreibtisch.


 Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (UCTB14B), Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 140, 1100rpm (200300271), Scythe Glide Stream 140 1200rpm (SY1425HB12M), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2, Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 140mm, be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140


----------



## Heimomat (11. September 2014)

die Enermax laufen nicht bei 5 und 7 Volt an, die hatte ich selbst.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

Heimomat schrieb:


> die Enermax laufen nicht bei 5 und 7 Volt an, die hatte ich selbst.


Kommt drauf an. Mein aktueller will auch erst bei 8V, aber mit der Aquaero kein Problem. Bekommt beim Start 12V und geht dann auf 7V zurück.


----------



## Heimomat (11. September 2014)

Mit ner Steuerung geht das logischerweise^^


----------



## Chuck89 (23. September 2014)

Ich klinke mich hier mal wieder ein.

Das Projekt wurde von mir Anfang August vorerst auf Eis gelegt, da ich jetzt wieder etwas Zeit habe werde ich es demnächst nun doch umsetzen. Die Temperaturen sind mir einfach zu hoch - vor allem von der GPU. Wenn ich da an die 4° Grad weniger bekommen könnte, dann wäre das schon großartig, weil ich dann den Lüfter der Graka bändigen könnte.

Folgendes werde ich also versuchen umzusetzen:

a) den unteren HDD-Käfig ausbauen und die SSD mit Klebeband an die Rückseite des Mainboardtrays befestigen
b) vorne unten einen 2. 140mm SW2 einbauen und beide SW2 vorne mit 5 bzw. 7 V laufen lassen (je nach dem)
c) den hinteren 120mm SW2 durch einen 140mm SW2 ersetzen und diesen vorerst weiterhin über das Mainboard regeln lassen (entsprechend dann 5 V im idle und 7 V unter last)
d) im Deckel hinten einen 140mm SW2 einbauen (den auf 5 bzw. 7 V festsetzen)

Zusätzlich werde ich die idle/last Temps der GPU/CPU vorher und nachher auslesen und die Ergebnisse dann hier posten.


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2014)

Die SSD passt mit zwei Kabelbindern wunderbar unter dem 5,25"-Schacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heimomat (23. September 2014)

dann mach mal, Basteleien und der Ergebnisseite sind immer interessant.


----------



## NuVirus (23. September 2014)

Beim R4 passen doch 2 SSDs einfach hintern Mainboard Tray, bei meinem leider nicht.

Meine 2 Noctua Lüfter Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für die Front kommen diese Woche (heute Abend verschickt von Mindfactory) bei Bedarf kann ich mal berichten - werde den Festplattenkäfig dann auch Richtung Netzteil setzen um den Luftstrom zu verbessern.


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2014)

Das Problem bei den SSD-Haltern sind das die nur beim demontierten Mainboard zum anschrauben sind.
Furchtbare Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## NuVirus (23. September 2014)

Jo aber wie oft wechselt man seine SSD, besser als die Option nicht zu haben^^


----------



## maddin2306 (23. September 2014)

Habe nun ins R4 die Scythe Kaze Master 2 eingebaut. An diese sind die 2 FrontLüfter (140er Xigmatek) und 2 140er Fractal - 1 hinten, 1 unten - angeschlossen. Als Prozessorlüfter teste ich gerade 2 EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 (gesteuert über Mainboard).


----------



## rhyn2012 (23. September 2014)

es sollte stets mehr luft raus als rein! würde einfach 2x140mm verbauen. besser drei. Den erwähnten Deckel ebenfalls nutzen.
Habe das selbe Case und auch mal die MSI 770 gehabt, und hatte bei BF4 so um die 70 grad.

Der Lüfter im Deckel Montiert senkte meine Temps um ca 7-8 grad.


----------



## maddin2306 (23. September 2014)

Hab die pcgh-edition ohne Lüfter- Öffnungen im Deckel. Der hintere läuft bei mir voll. Die vorderen und der untere nach Bedarf mit max. 600upm


----------



## micsterni14 (24. September 2014)

So kleine Optimierungen sind immer beliebt,hehe, wenn Geld gerade nicht für größere Anschaffungen reicht, bzw diese nicht nötig sind. 

Dann sollte man vllt n Temperaturbenchmark einführen...

MfG


----------



## Heimomat (24. September 2014)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> es sollte stets mehr luft raus als rein! würde einfach 2x140mm verbauen. besser drei. Den erwähnten Deckel ebenfalls nutzen.
> Habe das selbe Case und auch mal die MSI 770 gehabt, und hatte bei BF4 so um die 70 grad.
> 
> Der Lüfter im Deckel Montiert senkte meine Temps um ca 7-8 grad.


 

ich hatte immer Unterdruck genutzt und auch in dem Gehäuse mal getestet 1 wahnsinnigen Grad und bissel mehr Staub hat es gebracht. (2 vorne, 2 oben, 1 hinten)


----------



## Chuck89 (25. September 2014)

Folgendes habe ich nun verbaut bzw. umgebaut:

a) den unteren HDD-Käfig ausgebaut -> die SSD liegt jetzt einfach ohne weitere Befestigung am Bodend es Gehäuses
b) vorne sind nun 2x 140mm SW2 verbaut
c) hinten und oben befinden sich 2 weitere 140mm SW2

- die beiden hinteren SW2 habe ich per Y-Adapter an die interne Lüftersteuerung des Fractal R4 gehängt -> laufen momentan mit 7V
- der oberste SW2 vorne hängt ebenfalls an der Lüftersteuerung und läuft daher auch mit 7V
- der untere SW2 vorne hängt direkt am NT und läuft mit 5V

Die Gesamtlautstärke des System ist kaum merklich minimalst angestiegen.

Zu den Temps...

Vor dem Umbau hatte ich folgende Werte:

Idle --GPU und CPU bei 30°C + 1-2°C

Last

CPU
Prime95 (In-place Large FFTs): Kern 1 -- max.  56°C (Kern 2/3 - 51°C, Kern 0 - 53°C) nach 15 Minuten

GPU
Furmark: GPU - max.:  81°C nach 6 Minuten mit angepasster Lüfterkurve -> max. 57% Fanspeed
83°C nach 6 Minuten mit "originaler" Lüfterkurve -> max. 55% Fanspeed


Nach dem Umbau konnte ich bislang folgende Werte feststellen:

Idle --GPU und CPU bei 29°C + 1-2°C

Last

CPU
Prime95 (In-place Large FFTs): Kern 1 -- max.  53°C (Kern 2/3 -- 47-50°C, Kern 0 - 51°C) nach 15 Minuten

GPU
Furmark (Burn-In Test): GPU - max.:  80°C nach 6 Minuten mit angepasster Lüfterkurve -> max. 57% Fanspeed
                                                   82°C nach 6 Minuten mit "originaler" Lüfterkurve -> max. 53% Fanspeed


----------



## Heimomat (25. September 2014)

also minimalste Verbesserung.


----------



## micsterni14 (25. September 2014)

Eher noch "Verbesserungen" im Messtoleranzbereich... Naja, also liegen meine ganzen geplanten Veränderungen ersteinmal auf Eis.... Ist ja auch jetzt erstmal Herbst und dann Winter


----------



## Markus_P (28. September 2014)

Hallo

Ich habe einmal eine Frage zu diesen Gehäuse.
Ich lese überall das ich bei diesen Gehäuse (Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich) vorne nur 1x 140mm und 1x 120mm Lüfter montieren kann ... aber ich lese hier das 2x 140mm auch gehen? ist da nur die Bohrung anderes sodass man so einen Lüfter braucht Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Und welche Gehäuselüfter sind zu empfehlen? denn ich möchte mir in 4 Wochen einen neuen PC zusammenstellen mit dem Gehäuse.
Preis ist mir egal sie sollten im Idle auf bis zu 400 rpm heruntergehen können und einen 5820k auf ca. 4,1 bis 4,2 ghz und eine gtx 970 leise kühlen können  als CPU Kühler nimm ich den Noctua nh d15.

mfg Markus


----------



## Heimomat (28. September 2014)

Es gehen rundherum 140er Lüfter rein mit 140er Lochabstand. Was die Empfehlung angeht musst du wissen was du bereit bist zu zahlen und ob es leise oder extrem leise sein soll.


----------



## Markus_P (28. September 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

oh ok schön zu hören  
Warum schreiben sie dann das vorne unten nur ein 120mm Lüfter platz hat?
3 Lüfter (2 vorne und 1er hinten) und pro Lüfter 40 Euro (wie gesagt Preis egal)
Im Idle sollte er Extrem leise sein sodass man ihn im Deskotp betrieb nicht hört (20 cm entfernung) und wenn er gefordert wird sollte er leise sein bei guten Temperaturen, schon klar wenn der cpu auf 4,2ghz und 100% Auslastung ist lauter ist nur dann sollte er nicht über 65 Grad kommen ... 

Habe derzeit mal nachgedacht über diese Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich oder diese be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich (Optik ist mir egal und die Noctua finde ich auch schön)

mfg Markus


----------



## Heimomat (28. September 2014)

der Noctua ist 150mm groß da wirst du keine 2 in die Front bekommen, die be quiet haben einen runden Rahmen aber auch da haben User es hinbekommen die in der Front zu fixieren. Ich nutze die Lüftersteuerung und lasse meine Noiseblocker PK 2 dauerhaft mit 5V laufen.Wenn du alles übers Board steuern lassen willst dann musst du schauen ob via PWM oder Spannung( 4 oder 3 Pin). Schlecht sind die hier im Thema genannten Lüfter alle nicht. Mach dich einfach noch ein bissel schlau um den für dich passenden zu finden.


----------



## Markus_P (28. September 2014)

Wie meinst du das mit dem runden Rahmen ?
Und wenn ich die Noctua umlege? sodass sie 150mm breit sind und nur 140mm hoch?
Und wie ist die Lautstärke im vergleich wenn alle die gleiche Leistung erbringen? ich meine jetzt die Noctua die Be quit und die Noisblocker  
Ich höre eigentlich nur positives über die Noiseblocker ... die lassen ja auch schön Reserven ... die gehen ja von 400 bis auf 1500 rpm 

mfg Markus


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2014)

Meine Be Quiet 140mm in meinem R4 rattern extrem auf niedrigster Drehzahl.
Musste die Minimaldrehzahl auf ~500rpm anheben das sie leise wurden.
Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm (84000000098), Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P), Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm | Geizhals Österreich
Ich hab hier einige Noiseblocker die erreichen über PWM bei weitem nicht ihre Minimaldrehzahl.


----------



## Heimomat (28. September 2014)

Hast du dir mal Bild vom R4 angeschaut? In der Front werden die Lüfter werkzeuglos montiert und mit normaler Rahmenbauart funktioniert das besser als mit rundem Rahmen. Wenn nur Platz für 140er Lüfter reicht dann dann kannst du den Noctua drehen wie du willst es wird nicht gehn, in der Front schon garnicht. Hinten soll das wohl gehn. Google mal nach Bildern vom R4 dann sieht du alles. Ich kann die kein Lautstärkenvergleich liefern da ich nur die Noiseblocker habe.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Meine Be Quiet 140mm in meinem R4 rattern extrem auf niedrigster Drehzahl.
> Musste die Minimaldrehzahl auf ~500rpm anheben das sie leise wurden.
> Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm (84000000098), Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P), Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm | Geizhals Österreich
> Ich hab hier einige Noiseblocker die erreichen über PWM bei weitem nicht ihre Minimaldrehzahl.


PWM ist generell nicht zu empfehlen finde ich. Die meisten Lüfter, die ich bis jetzt hatte, quietschten. Scheint ein typisches PWM-Problem zu sein.

Wenn das Geld wirklich locker sitzt, dann diese hier - https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-a14-industrialppc-2000-140mm-a1115489.html


----------



## Markus_P (28. September 2014)

hi danke für die Antworten 

Hat schon wer diese Noctua im einsatz?
Ab welcher Drehzahl fangen die an zu drehen und wie viel Luftschaufeln die bei ~ 1000 rpm? und wie laut sind die dabei?
Und warum genau die industrialPPC ?

Das mit dem PWM habe ich noch nicht gehört ... wollte sonst die Gehäuselüfter über das Mainboard steuern je nach CPU Temperatur ... geht das auch mit 3 pin Lüfter also Regelbar über die Spannung? oder brauche ich dafür eine Lüftersteuerung? (ich weiß das R4 hat eine eingebaut aber da muss ich immer selber schalten.... automatisch über das mobo wäre bequemer  )


----------



## micsterni14 (28. September 2014)

Ich würde auf bewährtes setzen. Langsam drehende 140mm von BeQuiet oder die ULN von Noctua.

Die Abmessungen des Flx 15 sind eben für Einzelbestückung im Heck oder am CPUKühler gedacht, denke ich mir.

Die 140mm Lüfter bewegen auch ohne 1500rpm und mehr, genügend Luft in dem geräumigen Gehäuse.

Falls dir die Temperaturen mit den Setup von Dur nicht reichen, denke einfach mal darüber nach, noch einen Lüfter mit 5V oben hinten einzubauen. Bringt auch ein paar Grad.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2014)

Markus_P schrieb:


> hi danke für die Antworten
> 
> Hat schon wer diese Noctua im einsatz?
> Ab welcher Drehzahl fangen die an zu drehen und wie viel Luftschaufeln die bei ~ 1000 rpm? und wie laut sind die dabei?
> ...



Also die Noctua sind so das Beste, was es momentan gibt. Die gehen laut Berichten bei den meisten bis auf ~200rpm runter.

Insofern dein Mainboard das unterstützt, kannst du das auch locker per 3pin machen.


----------



## Markus_P (29. September 2014)

Wie ist das jetzt genau mit den noctua intsustrie lüfter?
die haben ja den gleichen rotor wie die anderen nur einen anderen motor der von 200 bis 2000 rpm drehen kann oder?
und warum die uln version? die flx version kann ich gleicheeit drosseln und wenn ich will mit 1200 rpm drehen lassen ....

sind die noiseblocker lauter?

mfg Markus


----------



## Chinaquads (29. September 2014)

Ich habe selber auch das R4.

Vorne 2 Enermax TB Silence auf 600 Umdrehungen 120mm
Hinten 1 Bequiet auf 500 Umdrehungen 120mm

Alle anderen Öffnungen sind geschlossen.

GPU läuft mit maximal 68 Grad, CPU mit maximal 60 Grad.

PS: Die SSD Kannst du ohne Probleme an die Rückseite schrauben, musst nur dafür dein Mainboard ausbauen, eine Vorrichtung dafür ist vorhanden.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2014)

Vergiss die Industrielüfter von Noctua, der Drehzahlbereich ist nichts für ein Silent-System.

Wenn Noctua, dann würd ich den hier nehmen:
https://geizhals.de/at/noctua-nf-a14-pwm-140mm-a943849.html
Die kannst du ganz einfach übers Mainboard regeln lassen.


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2014)

Also ich habe mir letzte Woche 2x http://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nf-a14-flx-140mm-a870798.html in die Front meines großen R4 gepackt.
http://geizhals.at/de/fractal-design-define-xl-r2-schwarz-fd-ca-def-xl-r2-bl-a883667.html

Hat soweit auch funktioniert aber die Entkoppler passen nicht rein und der NF-A15 den ich auf der CPU habe kann da nicht reinpassen bzw maximal einer da der ja etwas höher ist, hinten passt et bei mir auch nicht da zu hoch. Hatte überlegt hinten so einen zu platzieren.

Meine Asus Software erkennt die Noctua erst ab ca. 700 rpm  bzw ab da halt per Kurve steuerbar aber da werde ich mal was testen. Aber selbst bei 700rpm sind meine HDDs lauter.

Der Durchsatz wird wohl ordentlich sein je nachdem wie schnell se laufen und besser als die vom R4 die dabei sind. 

Ich habe den HDD Käfig auch weiter in die Mitte, so sind jetzt ca. 4-5cm zwischen NT und HDD Käfig.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Vergiss die Industrielüfter von Noctua, der Drehzahlbereich ist nichts für ein Silent-System.
> 
> Wenn Noctua, dann würd ich den hier nehmen:
> https://geizhals.de/at/noctua-nf-a14-pwm-140mm-a943849.html
> Die kannst du ganz einfach übers Mainboard regeln lassen.


Die gehen bis ~200rpm runter. Die sind silent.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2014)

Hast du da Quellen das der wirklich mit PWM ein Drehzahlband von 200-2000rpm hat?
So ein breites Band ist absolut untypisch.
Oder wurde da über die Spannung nachgeholfen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du da Quellen das der wirklich mit PWM ein Drehzahlband von 200-2000rpm hat?
> So ein breites Band ist absolut untypisch.
> Oder wurde da über die Spannung nachgeholfen?





> Hab jetzt endlich mein System mal am laufen und muss sagen das die Noctua Industrial ein Traum sind !
> 
> Regelbereich von 180-2000rpm (!!!) und sowas von Ultra leise.



Gibt noch mehr Besitzer, die sowas berichten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (30. September 2014)

v3nom schrieb:


> Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel wie sich mehr Lüfter auf die Kühlung auswirken:
> Cooling with Five Fans | bit-tech.net


Ein guter Link mit sauberen Messwerten zu allen Anordnungen von einem bis zu fünf Lüftern und guten 
Erklärungen zum Verhalten und ansonsten seitenlang immer wieder unfundiertes Geschwätz wie :

_" Es muss immer mehr Luft raus als rein"_, was für ein Blödsinn, es geht immer genauso viel rein wie raus. 
Und dieses Überdruck und Unterdruck Gerede. Wieviel Millibar Druck in relativ offenen Gehäusen mag so 
ein Gehäuselüfter wohl erzeugen? 1mbar, oder 5mbar? Das ist bezogen auf 1000mbar Luftdruck wieviel? 
Hasenfurz, völlig egal. Die Position des Lüfter ist nur wichtig, um in bestimmten Bereichen einen gerichteten
Luftstrom zu bekommen. 

Höhepunkte sind auch solche Aussagen:
_"Luftmenge ist immer die gleiche egal ob Tür oder nicht nur die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist anders und schneller Luft ist kühler somit bringen Gehäuse ohne abgedeckter Front immer etwas bessere Werte. "_
Mein Gott, wenn man die Grundlagen der Thermodynamik nicht kennt, sollte man was machen? Genau....

Was hat die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit mit der Temperatur zu tun? Druckänderungen bedingen Temperatur-
änderungen. Das merkt man beim Verdichten von Luft sagen wie von 1bar auf 10bar. Das ergibt hunderte
Grad Celsius, aber doch keine Kompression von 1000mbar auf 1002mbar oder 998mbar. Das ist nicht messbar.

Natürlich behindert jeder Staubfilter Zufluß oder Abfluss der Luft. Was die Lüfterhersteller als Nennvolumen-
strom angeben, in Kubikmeter pro Stunde, gilt natürlich nur bei freier Strömung. Je größer der Strömungs-
widerstand, umso geringer der Volumenstrom desto geringer der Massenstrom, da der Druck unabhängig
von der Lüfterangordnung im Gehäuse immer bei ungefähr 1000mbar bleibt. Und Massenstrom * Wärme-
kapazität * delta Temperatur ergibt die abführbare Wärmemenge. Das Gehäuse ohne Lüfter gibt übrigens
eine ganze Menge Wärme ab, wenn es etwas wärmer wird. Einfach mal unter Schwarzkörperstrahlung
nachlesen. Idle reicht das immer...

Lest einfach den wunderbaren Artikel, wer kein Englisch versteht, sollte sich nur die Grafiken ansehen
und die fünf Worte vorne=front, hinten=rear, oben=roof, seite=side und unten=floor

Und dann kann man staunen, dass die Anordnung "vorne rein hinten raus" ganz schon alt aussieht, weil
die Frontlüfter wegen der Dämmung viel wegen Luftmasse im Gehäuse bewegen als z.B. der Seitenlüfter
OHNE Staubfilter. 

Ein Lüfter: Ideal von der Seite: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/02/10/the-big-cooling-investigation/4
Zwei Lüfter: einfach mal anschauen und das Ergebnis setzen lassen http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/02/10/the-big-cooling-investigation/5
Drei Lüfter: Seite, unten und hinten, oder seite hinten oben schneiden am besten ab http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/02/10/the-big-cooling-investigation/6
vier und fünf Lüfter: Die Unterschiede werden langsam zu gering und es ist immer kühl im Gehäuse

Als Empfehlung für den Themenstarter kann man ganz pausal sagen: Je mehr Lüfter, umso kälter. 
Bau sie einfach rein, große und viele.  Und fang mit einem einblasendem Seitenlüfter zusätzlich an.


----------



## Stimmenhotel (21. November 2014)

Ich weiß ... Hat hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen, aber ich hoffe hier sind mehr Abonnenten, die durch meine Nachricht benachrichtigt werden als im Review Thread... :]
Und zwar habe ich ein paar Fragen zu dem Zubehör vom R4 (Um kein Crosspost zu machen, nur der Link):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-r4-black-pearl-goldenmic-38.html#post6978655

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann meine Fragen beantworten


----------

